# تسويق السابون السائل



## ابو عمير1 (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


اخواني 

فيه مسائلة مهمه جدا وخصوصاً انا مبتدي في عملية تصنيع الصابون السائل

وهي 

التسويق المنتج انا خايف جدا من المسائل دي

وخصوصاً ان المنتجات الموجودة في السوق جامدة شوية 

ياريت اعرف طريقة تسويق الصابون السائل....

يعني خطوات التسويق 

وانا اسف علي السوال ....
وخصوصاً وانا مبتدي جدا في هذه العملية ....

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم


*​


----------



## ابو عمير1 (4 ديسمبر 2010)

وانا ناوي ان شاء الله افتحه بالبيت عندي .....

عندي فيه ناس بتقول لزم يكون فيه تصريح لعمل المشروع ....


----------



## مهندس المحبة (4 ديسمبر 2010)

إن شاء الله يجيبك مختص في موضوعك وبالتوفيق في عملك والله يسهل لك كل عسير ........


----------



## ابو عمير1 (4 ديسمبر 2010)

تسلم يا مهندس المحبة


----------



## thechemist_1981 (19 مايو 2011)

بالنسبة للتسويق لازم يكون عندك جراءة ومغامرة في نفس الوقت
1- تنزل للتجار بشويه عينات وتوريهم الصابون بتاعك وتعرفهم السعر وتحاول تبعله حتى لو زجاجة ولا اتنين
2- تتابع التاجر كل 3 تيام او كل اسبوع تشوفه عمل ايه
3- تدي لكل المحلات الى فى المنطقة عندك ولما يبيعوا حذ منهم الفلوس ونزلهم تانى
4- ان شاء الله واحدة واحدة ربنا هيكرمك


----------

